# how do you get rid of that "buck" smell?



## citygoat (Jan 16, 2008)

my bucks are one year old and have that "buck" smell. every time pet them or just go feed them i get that smell on my hands. soap doesn't seem to get it off. is there a cretin soap or something else that will wash off the smell?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It will be useless to try and get the smell off of them....unless you want to wether them. LOL. I use regular old Original Dawn dishsoap and water as hot as I can stand it....seems to work with me, I also make goat milk soap and a bar of that is good for getting rid of the buck stink.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard goat milk soap works awesome for that also!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Coffee grounds are good for getting rid of odors...I have no idea how, but it works. When my dog got sprayed by a skunk this was the only thing that helped to get the smell off my hands. I just mixed a bunch in with some regular hand soap and scubbed really good for a few minutes.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

oh have another idea - 

Plug ur nose! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> oh have another idea -
> 
> Plug ur nose! :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


 That is great.

I use Goat milk Soap. it is wonderful. Plus you can look for some stuff called Buck Off. It is a soap like stuff that will get rid of it. i chose to just use goat soap. You will get use to it sooner or later. :worried:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A little tip.....my boys tend to stink up my clothes as well as my hands.....STRIP before you try to get the smell off your hands, otherwise you'll still be stinky AFTER you change your clothes. :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Use tooth paste?

:idea: I know how to solve the problem................... get rid of the buck....................smell problem is now solved..

Just kidding LOL :ROFL:


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Toothpaste just seems to mask the scent, I use dawn dishsoap, it works the best. I keep a bottle in the shower in the fall actually


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I have used tooth paste and lye soap. Wash your hands in toothpaste and rinse them off then use regular hand soap and wash the toothpaste smell off. It works great! I use lye soap now, it works good.


----------



## Candy (May 14, 2008)

Lemon juice works pretty well---but---I guess it just comes with the territory :shrug: If you have a buck, you will also have "STINKY".
Candy


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

That Orange hand cleaner that mechanics use-"fast orange" works great-You get rid of the buck smell, but gain an "orangey" smell- :hi5:


----------



## citygoat (Jan 16, 2008)

thanks for all the ideas. i have already tried dawn dish soap and that never works. ive also tried vinegar and regular hand soap. i usually just put on some good smelling lotion. thanks for all the ideas i'll start trying them tomorrow after i feed the goats.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

HOMEMADE GOAT SOAP. tried everything else--- just about went crazy :hair: then i tried some of homemade goat soap and it was GONE :shocked: . HOPE THAT HELPS.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

when i get goats, if i ever get a buck, its name is automatically "Stink"


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Isn't the bucks scent an oily base? If so then an oil based soap should work. You might also try a non insecticidal dog shampoo to wash with. IF worse comes to worse you could always try pinesol (not for sensitive hands). A pine tree is better than a buck any day.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

We pour a little bit of bleach on our hands and wash them, you can also follow that with a bit of liquid soap if you dont want to smell bleachy. But, it does get rid of the buck smell.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

PiccoloGoat said:


> when i get goats, if i ever get a buck, its name is automatically "Stink"


 :ROFL: That's an idea.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah, but remember goats can live up to the name they are given, he could end up being really ornery  .


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Well I can BRAG a little ... cause I never had any bad buck stink on my farm (thankfully). Not sure why, but my bucks never really stank. Visitors to my farm would even comment on it, and ask me WHY my bucks don't stink!? I don't know if it's because my barn is really aired out good, or what the deal is. But my barn never stinks unless it's barn cleaning day and I'm cleaning out some layers of peed on hay or something. But regularly, my barn doesn't smell. :thumb:  

So I can't give any advice on what works to remove the smell, since I don't really have to deal with a smell  However, sometimes if I rub my bucks I can smell a lil buck smell on my hands, but not bad. I can't even remember what I've used to get it off, I think just soap. It wasn't ever "bad" though.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I get rid of the buck smell by throwing the clothes in the washer and taking a long shower :slapfloor: 

I really hate changing clothes and still smelling like buck.. grrr where is the smell coming from?!?! :GAAH: 

And little Bambi tried to pee on me the other day... my little boy has grown up!  lol


----------



## CountryGalwGoats (Sep 19, 2008)

Isn't it GLORIOUS!? I am thinking of keeping a buck if mine have any next time. Right now, my neighbor down the road keeps the bucks we use. (That's a good setup, huh?)

There are so many aspects of this addiction -- goat keeping!


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

Lemon Juice, Tooth Paste ... then Dawn ... Hallelujah!Hallelujah!

hahaha ... can ya tell ... I NOW have a stinky buck TO ! (UCK!) I was lucky before, not sure why, but my bucks never stank, ppl even commented on it. But NOW ... I brought Goliath home about a week ago, and ... PEUW! 

I just came up from the barn ... I had to wrestle him to try to get him tied for feeding (I tie my goats at feed time to be sure they all get exact amounts). So needless to say, when I got back up to the house, I stripped down, and washed my hands (with dawn dish soap). I sat down to type and could smell Goliath ( :GAAH: ) ... so I tried washing my hands again. Didn't work. It was then that I remembered about this post and searched for it. I read the suggestions ... I don't have any goat milk soap, but I do have lemon juice ! And Tooth Paste !
So I first tried lemon juice ... scrubbed with it and left it soak on my hands for a few seconds. (I do have to mention that I didn't realize that I had a cut on my finger ... WELL .. I sure KNOW now !), then rinsed that off .. sniff sniff ... mmmm ... smells like lemons !! But figured what the hay ... I might as well do the toothpaste thing (ya know, just to be sure) :wink: So I got my toothpaste out and scrubbed my hands AND arms up to my elbows with that. Rinse, then went ahead and used dawn dish soap (gotta be SURE it's gone ya know ...lol!) and then rinsed and dried ... awww ... smell that minty, lemony clean skin !

HOWEVER ... after sitting here for a couple minutes, I DO smell the buck on my hands again. Not bad ... I have to put my hands up to my nose and sniff (I don't just smell it sitting here .. I have to plaster my hands against my nose to smell it), but I DO still smell it after all that. Hmmm ... maybe I should invest in some goat milk soap yet. :coffee2:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Julie...the goat milk soap really works.....super easy to make also.

Around here Hank is the worst, Chief didn't start to stink bad til now and well the little guy, Teddy, "tries" very hard to smell like his daddy and "uncle". :ROFL:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Julie said:


> Well I can BRAG a little ...


Let this is a lesson in the evils of bragging. :slapfloor:

LOL

I washed my buck three times with dawn soap. That helped with him. I have had to wash my hands over and over and over again to get it off of me, then I go to work and wonder. . . do I still like buck? :GAAH:

Funny story: I went to TSC to pick up a few things. I was just looking around, looked to see if they had a good soap for bucks. I used Dawn but though maybe I would find something else.

Anyway I took my things to check out and the young man asked if I found everything alright. I said, "No, I wanted to find something that would make my buck smell good."

The young man looked shocked and replied, "I'm sorry what did you say?"

So I repeated that I wanted to find something that would make my buck smell good. He gave me a funny look, I said, "Ya know a buck, a male goat."

"Oh," He exclaimed, I thought you said you wanted something to make your butt smell good. I was going to tell you we didn't sell anything like that here."

I about peed in my pants.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

:ROFL: I can see that happening.....I almost p'd my pants reading it!


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm reading this thread religiously cause by this time tomorrow night, my first buck should be here!!! :leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## Julie (Oct 6, 2007)

> "Oh," He exclaimed, I thought you said you wanted something to make your butt smell good. I was going to tell you we didn't sell anything like that here."


 :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: Oh my !!! That's hilareous !!!! :ROFL:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's too hilarious, rebelshope! :ROFL: 

I too, am enjoying the wonders of buck stink. :roll: 

Before Buck came here, there was no smell in my pens, but now I can smell him from a ways away! He's even stunk up Hope and Uno; I can't wait until we build his pen so I can go back to loving on my buggers. 

Not that it stops me really from loving on them, I just am aware of a vague goat smell hours after washing. That's okay though, I'll still love them forever. :hug:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Epona142 said:


> Not that it stops me really from loving on them, I just am aware of a vague goat smell hours after washing. That's okay though, I'll still love them forever. :hug:


I sit and work and worry, do I smell buck? Or I will go out and be careful but feed some treats, come back in and think. Now why do I smell like a buck. lol


----------



## citygoat (Jan 16, 2008)

can i give my goats a bath? i would really like to get the yellow sticky crust off of them.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As long as the weather is warm and they don't chill, yes you can bath them. I have used a halter and tied my bucks under the chin to a post and went to town with a warm water garden hose and baby shampoo....ay shampoo you use on a hrse is fine for a goat, I DON'T RECCOMEND FRUIT SCENTED shampoo's..tried using Strawberry on my buck once and it was an awful combination...he smelled like a Bucky Strawberry  Really nasty! Be sure to rinse all the soap off as it can cause dry skin.....and to keep his front legs "clean" you can smear them with vaseline or bag balm..from the green can...it will help repel the urine spray.


----------



## citygoat (Jan 16, 2008)

wont the Vaseline make everything stick to him...like hay and dirt?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It probably would be a magnet for that , but it will help repel the urine and if he has any "urine scald" on his skin it will help with that also....my boys seem to be ok without the "slick" barrier, except for the sticky matted hair their. Of course the vaseline is just a personal preference type thing.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

It was recommended to me to use Dawn dish soap, as it cuts the grease. The also use dawn on sea life after an oil spill, so it safe. I washed my buck from head to toe three times. Just got him wet, soaped him up, and rinsed him off. Then repeated two more times. He hated it but he smelled SO much better.

To help keep urine and stains from sticking you could try Showsheen or a similar product for horses. It coats the hair with a silicone substance. I have not tried it, but it was just a thought. It does keep burrs and other things from getting stuck in the hair.


----------



## HernandezFarm (Jan 25, 2013)

I have 1 year old Buck that is just a pet. No breeding desired. If we Wether him will that "BUCK" smell go away??


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The buck smell should go away in a couple months after he's wethered.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't pet or touch my bucks in rut in less I have to. But they are super lovely and beg for pets so i use a toilet bowl brush and reach through the fence to scratch them. Then I just leave the stinky toilet bowl brush outside and my hands don't stink, lol.


----------



## HernandezFarm (Jan 25, 2013)

I am happy to hear that the smell should go away. He is such a friendly guy and he Loves to be part of the Family out door activities, But he Stinks!! HAHAHA With having him wethered now at 1 year old, can I band him like our calves or do I need to have them surgically removed?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

As long as his "bits" will fit in the band you can use it. If he's a little too large you either have to use a larger band or use a knife. If you use a knife you cut the bottom of the sac not the top. Remove the testes and shred the seminal tubes. Don't cleanly cut them. If you've never done this before it would probably be best to have a vet show you how.


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

I use toothpaste with baking soda, sometimes you have to do it 2xs, but it always works for me. I should try the machanics orange cleaner like suggested, I really like that smell, and hubby has it all the time lol!


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

I use Buck off Soap to get rid of the smell it works good for us I got it from Caprine Supply.com

http://www.caprinesupply.com/buck-off-goat-milk-soap.html

I keep a bar in the barn, a bar in the garage, a bar in the kitchen and a bar in the shower!

I dont have milk goats or I might would try to make it myself..


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Goat milk soap of any kind works for me but coffee goat milk soap works the best.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep - I make an almond biscotti goat milk soap that has coffee grounds in it that we keep at th outside sink and kitchen for buck, onions, fish, what ever it is that stinks on our hands.

I also use GMS on my dogs when they find a skunk


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I keep my buck and 3 wethers up the road at my mom's farm. When I brought "Folly" back in Dec. for the breeding marathon- (10 does in 5 days!)
My dh, who can't smell anything, came out to the barn, stopped, looked around and said "What is that smell"? I said "buck". He couldn't believe 
how strong it was- I couldn't believe he could smell it- (nose injury yrs.ago). I was glad to send him back up the road after that week. He is in
full maturity and very odiferous! (Still smells better than the guys at work!) Fells Naptha soap seemed to help get rid of the smell on my hands and 
clothes.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

WarPony said:


> I don't pet or touch my bucks in rut in less I have to. But they are super lovely and beg for pets so i use a toilet bowl brush and reach through the fence to scratch them. Then I just leave the stinky toilet bowl brush outside and my hands don't stink, lol.


Oh my gosh, that is brilliant! I will have to get a buck scratching brush ASAP, haha.


----------



## gafarmgirl (Jan 2, 2013)

There is a set Glann in the mail some of them were born without them and some of them are born with that the only way to completely take that smell is for them to have surgery and take that blann out from what I have bin told .


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

gafarmgirl said:


> There is a set Glann in the mail some of them were born without them and some of them are born with that the only way to completely take that smell is for them to have surgery and take that blann out from what I have bin told .


The scent gland can be burned off when a buck kid is disbudded. I forget how folks do it, how much of an area they burn.

But the smell isn't just from the scent gland. The lads also pee all over themselves. They get their faces and front legs especially coated in urine.


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

Stacykins said:


> Oh my gosh, that is brilliant! I will have to get a buck scratching brush ASAP, haha.


It works great. Just don't hang it where they can reach it. Which reminds me, I need to buy a new buck brush before the boys get old enough to stink. lol

My husband is really supportive of my farming, so I never expected any serious guff about the buck smell but I do try to not make his life miserable whenever possible, hehe! Anyway, once my first buck got really ripe I took him out to the buck pen and he said, "Oh, that isn't bad. I mean, wow, it is strong, but it isn't, you know, I was expecting like skunk or something. That isn't bad. Strong, but not as bad as I expected. I wouldn't even really consider it stinky, per se, if it weren't so strong. Compared to litter boxes it almost smells good."

I love that man.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

I use peanut butter when I wash. Takes the smell away. I used to do that when I had pigs. Then I thought one day after working with my bucks and wondered if it would work. I have a jar of peanut butter in the bathroom labeled for hands only lol


----------



## flannelberry (Jun 3, 2012)

This thread has had me in stitches - especially since I am imagining doing some of these things when my little buckling arrives. I might ask the breeder about disbudding and de-stinking at the same time. She still has boys to come so the timing would be right...

I will definitely!!! be keeping a toilet brush out there to scratch him.

Bucky smell was part of why I didn't get back into goats but I'm such a goat lover it couldn't be helped. That one thing though does make me miss my sheep.

I'm still chuckling over the "get the smell off my butt".


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

" Buck Off " had me rolling , I never heard of it, ROFL
And the better smelling butt story was hilarious 

I guess I better load up on some Buck Off , peanut butter , lemons , and goat soap . 
I was wondering is Tar shampoo for dogs would help any ?

Thanks for a wonderful thread !


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

citygoat said:


> my bucks are one year old and have that "buck" smell. every time pet them or just go feed them i get that smell on my hands. soap doesn't seem to get it off. is there a cretin soap or something else that will wash off the smell?


Try rubbing your hands on a teaspoon. If it can get rid of onion and garlic, it should be able to handle buck stink!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Since the beginning of this thread, I've started making a GM soap with finely ground coffee added to it, not only does it work great for kitchen uses with onion, garlic etc but it also works amazingly well for removing the Bucky Aroma from your skin  I actually have a few who got it specifically for use when they start fishing, removes that odor as well


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

liz said:


> Since the beginning of this thread, I've started making a GM soap with finely ground coffee added to it, not only does it work great for kitchen uses with onion, garlic etc but it also works amazingly well for removing the Bucky Aroma from your skin  I actually have a few who got it specifically for use when they start fishing, removes that odor as well


I just order some of your soaps. Throw me in a sample of that one also please


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wasnt it hear that someone mentioned rubbing your hands on stainless steel gets rid of odors ? Like the faucet or something ?


----------

